# Is there any lieder with virtuosic piano accompaniment?



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m thinking along the lines of a Chopin or Alkan etude. Bonus points if the voice part is challenging as well


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you should try to hear Liszt's Petrarchan sonnets in the original voice and piano version. 

Also Wolfgang Rihm op 1, Kurtag Bornemisza, Thomas Ades Elliot landscapes.

And of course Wolff's songs have interesting postludes and preludes sometimes. Long long time since I last heard one.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Chopin polish songs op.74


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

How about Tchaikovsky's _Don Juan Serenade_?

Here accompanied by Anton Rubinstein, who also improvises a bit


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't know about virtuosic, but many of Rachmaninoff's songs have complex, difficult accompaniments.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

>>Are<< there any lieder . . .


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

MarkW said:


> >>Are<< there any lieder . . .


What's the singular of lieder?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

lied ..............................


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

SanAntone said:


> lied ..............................


Ouch. I stand corrected


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Is there any lieder with virtuosic piano accompaniment?*

Keep in mind that to properly play the accompaniment to, say, Schubert's _Winterreise_, the virtuosity comes not so much by way of cascades of finger-flashing notes or knuckle-busting mega-chords, but rather through a keen attention to mood, color, texture, and purpose. If the accompaniment is done correctly, _virtuosically_, the song-cycle will likely succeed (given the singer properly performs his/her role). Virtuosity implies skill, and skill is not all physicality. One's mental agents are also necessary; they include understanding, empathy, and caring, all of which must be applied to a successful performance of art song, including that of Schubert.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Supposedly the relentless triplet accompaniment in Erlkönig is very straining/tiring to the pianist. To have an accompaniment like an Etude would usually be very strange, but there are other kinds of difficulties.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

^^^
Yes, the accompaniment to Erlkonig (at full tempo) is hell.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

In Debussy songs the piano parts often sound rather intricate, possibly virtuosic in places. For example things like _Trois Melodies de Verlaine_ and the _Ariettes oubiliees_.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Kreisler jr said:


> Supposedly the relentless triplet accompaniment in Erlkönig is very straining/tiring to the pianist.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Clara Schumann's _Er ist gekommen_ and _Am Strande_.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

This is unique -- Hugo Wolf's _Der Feuerreitter_ with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Sviatoslav Richter


----------

